# what's the most expensive/interesting ride you've been picked up in?



## rooster831 (Sep 26, 2016)

I got one for each . . .

as far as expensive goes, i was hitchin up hwy 1 from davenport (9 mi north of santa cruz) to SF and this guy pulls over in a BMW Z-4 roadster. leather seats, birds eye maple dashboard, fuckin spiffy all the way around. dude was way too rich for his own good, and gave me a 20 kick at the end of it though he had 5 or 6 100s. got me to half moon bay, too.

as for interesting, this lady in a recumbant trike (where ya sit down to peddle) picked me up on hwy 1 goin north towards ft. bragg. got me about a mile up the road before she started goin to the beach, so we parted there.

how about u guys?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 26, 2016)

Got a ride in Virginia by a day-old Audi Quattro! Except the driver, I was the first one to ride in it!! Definitely was a boring ride, though... old yuppy barely even talked


----------



## Mankini (Sep 26, 2016)

A C21 from DC to CO Springs. With nobody but me and a 3 star air force general on it.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 26, 2016)

Brand new Mac truck, still had plastic on the seats and that new car smell. Guy was delivering it straight from the factory to the buyer.


----------



## Ranger (Sep 26, 2016)

Definitely the Lincoln Navigator a Swiss family picked me up in on vacation.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 1, 2016)

Lon Zheray said:


> A C21 from DC to CO Springs. With nobody but me and a 3 star air force general on it.


I don't think that counts.

Army C-12 with a civilian to Berlin before the wall came down.

CH-47 is probably more expensive, but...yawn.

Sheriff's bus with some murderers?

9 guys packed into a Volvo big rig going to dinner in Mexico.

The fun goes on and on.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 12, 2016)

In 2011 I was hitching through new england and found myself in deep northern maine.. i had not had a ride in like six hours and i standing with my thumb out eating an apple and this mint condition electric blue 1969 mustang passes me and i see the break lights come on.. it was like a movie.. my jaw dropped and so did the apple.. and it pulls up about 10 feet down the road.. i ran over and it was driven by a really pretty and nice girl and she drove me about 25 miles down toward portland maine.. it was really cool we talked about such things as gem stones and life..

Other than that the other stand out ride was in Pennsylvania.. some yuppie picked me up in a brandnew range rover.. pretty sweet ride..


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 12, 2016)

Mine has to be a spankin' clean refurbished bright yellow International Scout. Thing must have been worth a pretty penny. I have ridden in my fair share of chargers and mustangs, fuckin' rentals...Got a couple rides around Moab with some epic 4X4's and Jeeps that must have had 100 Grand thrown into 'em, as well.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 12, 2016)

Thats pretty rad.


----------



## Matlock (Dec 12, 2016)

SIB said:


> Mine has to be a spankin' clean refurbished bright yellow International Scout. Thing must have been worth a pretty penny. I have ridden in my fair share of chargers and mustangs, fuckin' rentals...Got a couple rides around Moab with some epic 4X4's and Jeeps that must have had 100 Grand thrown into 'em, as well.





SIB said:


> Mine has to be a spankin' clean refurbished bright yellow International Scout. Thing must have been worth a pretty penny. I have ridden in my fair share of chargers and mustangs, fuckin' rentals...Got a couple rides around Moab with some epic 4X4's and Jeeps that must have had 100 Grand thrown into 'em, as well.



We love International Scouts so much that we named our dog in 2000 Scout. He lived 15 years.


----------



## Ramtide (Dec 13, 2016)

Caught a ride with some dirty kids rubber tramping all the way from Tennessee to California. No license. No title. No insurance. Busted wind shield. Rode the emergency brake all the way to New Mexico. Never mind the copious amounts of weed they had.

Fun times.

Fucking normies


----------



## briancray (Jan 2, 2017)

I got picked up by a Malaysian guy on Highway 1 a few years ago with his Butler driving us to his resort town in a Range Rover. Actually stayed on his beachfront property a few days near Port Dickson. It was badass.


----------



## drode (Feb 15, 2017)

Got picked up in Clive/ West Des Moines by a car sales lady In a Jaguar. She took me up to Ankeny so I could hitch out north (because hitching sucks in Des Moines) She used to be homeless but got her shit together and became a rich person. Also had a local truck driver who saw us several times at the same on ramp in IL come find us before were gonna call it a night and he drove us clear across the state to IA in his Mustang. Went 100 mph a few times too just to show us how it felt.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Feb 15, 2017)

I remember a White soft-top Mercedes.. immaculate fur seats and the old buzzard was stoned out of his marbles the whole way. 

Icing on this cake though was what we talked about.. and he told me about his fiancé that he was driving out to SeaTac to pick up... she was flying in from the Phillipines.. That he'd met her online and sent money for a one way ticket. That she's the one and that he's so happy and feels he's finally back on the right track with this girl.
When we get into Seattle he gets a ring from his son, who has some urgent information for him, and who is instantly put on speaker. The news is that he's done a google image search on this gal, the same gal in the picture pinned to the visor in front of me, and found her picture, the same picture, on hundreds of fraud alert results and misc dating sites.. and that she's probably not going to show up at the air port..

There was a long silence. But no tears escape from old gray hair that day, and just as admirably, no giggles escaped from me either.


----------

